# fluros; grams/watt



## j-jay02 (May 23, 2006)

I need a well estimated number for about the amount of dry weight i can make per watt of flurescent lighting. Anyone?


----------



## eat_the_Roach (May 24, 2006)

hello

 well that is tricky, but i can help --for the last few years i have only used fluro for veg and flower. like my mother plants ( three of them) i have to prune everyday sooooo.. i average four grams of leaf every 3 days( stem is removed as soom as i prune) .. i use  6 four foot fluros 40 wats each  grow area is four feet by two feet.... for veg and for flower i use 8 four foot fluro @ 40 watts and that area i have five feet by two and a half feet..   and the  harvest is.. i dont know right now.. first time hydro.. but is very worth it so far!   but every time i harvest from dirt the buds were dense and they packed a different high than the same strain grown under hps or sun..  i hoped i helped a little! if not , at least i know  i gave you something to think about


----------



## j-jay02 (May 24, 2006)

thx etr it helped a littl, tell me how ur harvest comes out. happy growinz

any1 else?


----------



## Reverend Willis (Jun 19, 2006)

I grow under 250w of cfls... two 125w bulbs. My harvest of Blue Mystic (first grow) was 66 grams of dried buds. That's about .25 grams per watt. I'm looking to boost that % with an HPS or MH during flower.


----------

